# Just bought a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II - A Few Questions



## R1-7D (Dec 31, 2013)

I finally sold my non-IS 70-200 and updated to this amazing piece of glass. So far I am incredibly impressed with the image quality it produces on both my 5D2 and 5D3. I just have a few questions regarding the proper use of some of the switches:

- I have heard in the past that it is not good for a lens to switch from the image stabilization off when the camera is powered on. Does it matter if I switch image stabilization modes from 1 to 2 when the camera is powered up, or should I turn the camera off before I make the switch?

- Another thing I noticed is that there is a slight wiggle, or a bit of movement left and right, when the lens is attached securely to the camera body. Is this normal to expect this slight movement?


Thanks!


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 31, 2013)

You must have read the power on thing on this forum. It sounds like a Rumor. I have never heard that one before, and never had a problem switching back and forth.

Yes the 70-200mm II has a tiny bit of play in it. I have seen this issue brought up several times and the conclusion is always that this is normal for the lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 31, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> You must have read the power on thing on this forum. It sounds like a Rumor. I have never heard that one before, and never had a problem switching back and forth.
> 
> Yes the 70-200mm II has a tiny bit of play in it. I have seen this issue brought up several times and the conclusion is always that this is normal for the lens.



Spot on. 

Enjoy the lens!


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you Takesome1 and Neuro! I appreciate the quick help!


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jan 1, 2014)

Another point: don't suddenly swing the lens when the IS is being turned on or off (before you hear the IS park noise), or you can risk damage the IS module.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 1, 2014)

BozillaNZ said:


> Another point: don't suddenly swing the lens when the IS is being turned on or off (before you hear the IS park noise), or you can risk damage the IS module.



Interesting point. I have never heard that one before either.


----------



## climber (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys.

Do you notice some sort of rumbling if you rotate this lens or slightly shake it? There is not a lot of noise but just a little. Is this normal?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 6, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> I finally sold my non-IS 70-200 and updated to this amazing piece of glass. So far I am incredibly impressed with the image quality it produces on both my 5D2 and 5D3. I just have a few questions regarding the proper use of some of the switches:
> 
> - I have heard in the past that it is not good for a lens to switch from the image stabilization off when the camera is powered on. Does it matter if I switch image stabilization modes from 1 to 2 when the camera is powered up, or should I turn the camera off before I make the switch?
> 
> ...


I think what you heard about was switching the camera off while the stabilization is running. I'm pretty sure Canon says not to do this. Also, I recently read that turning IS off before powering off the camera "locks" the IS elements in place and is recommended for travel.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 7, 2014)

climber said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Do you notice some sort of rumbling if you rotate this lens or slightly shake it? There is not a lot of noise but just a little. Is this normal?



If it does it with IS on and not with IS off, it's most likely the IS working.

Jim


----------



## climber (Mar 7, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.
> ...



No, I didn't mean when actually shooting. I mean when you physically rotate or shake the lens (not mounted). It's some kind of rumbling of some inner parts against the barrel. But then I found in this review (http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/70-200mm-f28-is-ii.htm) that this is quite normal

He says:
*Noises When Shaken*

Moderately loud rattling and clunking.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2014)

The noise is normal. 



climber said:


> He says:
> *Noises When Shaken*
> Moderately loud rattling and clunking.



I read a review about KR's head that said exactly the same thing.


----------



## tron (Mar 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The noise is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE! You must respect other people's coffee (and keyboards)! What if my cup was not on the table the moment I read this for the first time? ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2014)

tron said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The noise is normal.
> ...


Some people just can't get past that childhood habit of shaking their Christmas presents (or lenses???)


----------



## climber (Mar 15, 2014)

One more question. Could someone please check on his 70-200 II lens, if he also notice a bit of movement on focus ring (up/down, left/right). On mine, there is bit of play before the focus ring really grabs. Because if I compare it to the zoom ring, that one is solid with no play in any direction. Thanks


----------



## Eldar (Mar 15, 2014)

climber said:


> One more question. Could someone please check on his 70-200 II lens, if he also notice a bit of movement on focus ring (up/down, left/right). On mine, there is bit of play before the focus ring really grabs. Because if I compare it to the zoom ring, that one is solid with no play in any direction. Thanks


Absolutely no play on mine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2014)

Eldar said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > One more question. Could someone please check on his 70-200 II lens, if he also notice a bit of movement on focus ring (up/down, left/right). On mine, there is bit of play before the focus ring really grabs. Because if I compare it to the zoom ring, that one is solid with no play in any direction. Thanks
> ...



Nor mine.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > climber said:
> ...


nor on mine, and I'm known to play with my zoom ring


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> nor on mine, and I'm known to play with my zoom ring



What's the point, if your lens doesn't extend??


----------



## Eldar (Mar 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > nor on mine, and I'm known to play with my zoom ring
> ...


Priceless


----------



## PhotographerJim (Mar 15, 2014)

climber said:


> One more question. Could someone please check on his 70-200 II lens, if he also notice a bit of movement on focus ring (up/down, left/right). On mine, there is bit of play before the focus ring really grabs. Because if I compare it to the zoom ring, that one is solid with no play in any direction. Thanks



None here


----------



## jvirta (Mar 15, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Very minimal on mine, basically only detectable when "wiggling" (turning) the ring back and forth with two fingers barely without any force.
The focus ring makes a small clicking noise on the "far ends", the movement is something like a tenth of a degree, but it is there.

In normal use, it cannot be detected.


----------



## climber (Mar 15, 2014)

jvirta said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



It's also very minimal on mine, only detectable when turning the ring with minimal force. Actually I think I was born with a "fault" that I notice every little detail.  Perhaps, every copy has this amount of play (if I could call this a play).


----------



## eml58 (Mar 16, 2014)

I think most of the issues mentioned can be attributed to the attached.

I find with mine that it does rattle when shaken, depends on just how you want the result, I actually prefer "over ice but not shaken", I really hate that rattling noise in my 70-200.

When attached to your Camera Body you may find some mild to serious issues with weather sealing.

Attachment does cause light leak issues except when used in the dark.

Only real downside on mine is the Zoom Rings are very very difficult to Zoom with,

I can't speak for others of course, but I can say that mine does produce an amazingly good Cappuccino just when you need it, about dawn in the Okavango Delta.


----------



## sanj (Mar 16, 2014)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...



hahahhahahaha. To OP: All is good. Keep playing. No seriously there is no issue with your lens.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > nor on mine, and I'm known to play with my zoom ring
> ...


Exactly, pointless ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 16, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...


That's why I bought the EF 10-400 L IS, for the second time, coz it extends from 100mm to 400mm - pure delight 
At 1:53 mins into the video, you can see a girl in blue jacket checking out Kai having fun with the lens ;D 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM Lens Review


----------



## climber (Mar 16, 2014)

;D good one


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 16, 2014)

No play on my 5DIII


----------



## Gino (Mar 16, 2014)

I've had two copies of the Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II and both copies had the same amount of slight play/wiggle on my 5D MKIII. 

All of my other Canon and Nikon lenses fit like gloves on their bodies, so I'm not sure why the Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II seems to have this issue. Frankly, it is a bit annoying that the lens doesn't fit the body like a glove since it's a high quality lens.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 16, 2014)

eml58 said:


> I think most of the issues mentioned can be attributed to the attached.
> 
> I find with mine that it does rattle when shaken, depends on just how you want the result, I actually prefer "over ice but not shaken", I really hate that rattling noise in my 70-200.
> 
> ...



;D ;D


----------



## lion rock (Mar 16, 2014)

Eml,
This is also the lens I wanna get! It is saved in my Amazon wish list. I'm waiting for a price cut. Hope they'll drop the price soon. 8) ;D
-r




eml58 said:


> I think most of the issues mentioned can be attributed to the attached.
> 
> I find with mine that it does rattle when shaken, depends on just how you want the result, I actually prefer "over ice but not shaken", I really hate that rattling noise in my 70-200.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mediabug (Mar 17, 2014)

I have owned the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II for a little over one year. I have shot well over a thousand keepers with it. I have not heard any internal noises from this lens. The lens is used with my Rebel T2i. I have noticed two items. The brighter the sun light the faster and more accurate the lens will focus. Do not bother with The Canon 2X converter unless you have super bright day. Focus and image is noticeably softer than without the 2X. Having said that, I have used this lens combination at Air Show with the Blue Angels. I had a super bright day, the photos were just about 85% keepers. Not sure if it is the lens or the body that is the issue. Likey if I had a higher end body, these issues would be less. Overall this lens rarely gets swapped out for any other lens.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 23, 2014)

Can't believe this thread is still going. I am definitely loving the lens! It's super sharp. I still haven't had chance to AFMA it, but hopefully will soon!

I'm trying to decide on teleconverters - either the 1.4 or 2x. Might buy a version II of the 1.4 and a version III of the 2X.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 24, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Can't believe this thread is still going. I am definitely loving the lens! It's super sharp. I still haven't had chance to AFMA it, but hopefully will soon!
> 
> I'm trying to decide on teleconverters - either the 1.4 or 2x. Might buy a version II of the 1.4 and a version III of the 2X.


That's a good plan and unless you have one of the Mk II big whites, the difference between the 14x II and III isn't worth the money. The 2x II and III are much different, however, so that's the way to go...


----------

